# Setsubun party invite



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm posting this to invite all those who want to do Setsubun on Tuesday. My FC listed is the Japanese version, so leave a reply with your FC if it's not in your account, because I want to register people now so I can just open the gates Tuesday and leave them open. I play the in the afternoon, so beginning 2 PM CST Tuesday, I'll open the gates for Setsubun, so everyone can come, get a mask from Isabelle, and have some beans thrown at them by villagers. I don't plan to close them until around midnight Central. The first 3 to come will be able to get beans, good luck roll, or both (depending how many show up between now and then). This is the final event I haven't done yet in the Japanese version, and with Nintendo now releasing Japan only dlc through Nintendo Zones, I'm unsure if I'll continue playing it after this month. So, come and celebrate Setsubun with me on Tuesday!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to come and celebrate Setsubun! My FC is in the sidebar.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added!


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I stop by sometime as well? My FC is also on the side.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added!


----------



## Raven28 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to drop by if I remember. I'm free after 3 pm (CT)


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Registered. You may be one of the early ones if you come at 3, when I had a Hina Matsuri party last year, most didn't show up until the late afternoon.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 2, 2015)

May I come? Free after 6pm GMT


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added. The time difference may be an issue, that's quite a ways ahead of Central.


----------



## estypest (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I come   FC is in the sidebar


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added


----------



## folklore (Feb 2, 2015)

If it's okay, I'd love to attend Setsubun!
FC:* 4699-5169-2718*


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 2, 2015)

could i come? i'll be available at 3pm cst, i believe. c:


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added you.


----------



## Raven28 (Feb 2, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Registered. You may be one of the early ones if you come at 3, when I had a Hina Matsuri party last year, most didn't show up until the late afternoon.



Oh okay haha i'll add you once i leave Club Tort. Thanks for this!


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Could I come as well?  FC is in the sidebar c:


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello. Could I come for Setsubun? =)


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raven28 said:


> Oh okay haha i'll add you once i leave Club Tort. Thanks for this!



No problem. I figure I'll play this version until at least the one year mark (near the end of this month), maybe I'll even go for the 500 day tree this summer, but I really don't have much of a desire to keep repeating what I've already done in the North American version, so since this is the final event I know I'll do, I wanted to invite as many as I can to let them come. I'll decide next month if I want to start repeating Japan only holidays.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonjohnp4ever said:


> Hello. Could I come for Setsubun? =)



Added as well

- - - Post Merge - - -



xsophiex said:


> Could I come as well?  FC is in the sidebar c:



Added


----------



## tokkio (Feb 2, 2015)

ooh I'd like to go! FC is on my sidebar


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Added.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to come! FC is on side!


----------



## That one Hedgehog (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to come! My friend code is 0473-8272-2261  and I will be able to play as soon as you open the gates!


----------



## bunn (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd like to drop by too! My FC is also on the sidebar c:


----------



## candiedapples (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for opening your town for invites, I'd like to come too if possible, my FC is on the sidebar too. I'm also on central time, and would probably be able to come around 5 pm.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello ! 

I would to come too, please. :3 
My FC: 4914-3724-3686

Thank you! ^^


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to come too!  FC is in the side bar (3840-8163-6606).  I've added you already ^_^  Thank you so much!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 2, 2015)

I would love to come  FC in sidebar


----------



## roseflower (Feb 2, 2015)

I`like to come, thank you for offering this My FC is in sidebar.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi i'd love to come as well if you'll have me  FC is on the side and in my sig


----------



## Rendra (Feb 2, 2015)

I do not need to come but wanted to say how very nice you are for doing this for others. You are one of the reasons why TBT is a wonderful place.
Have a Wonderful Day.


----------



## Bea (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to stop by as well ! :3


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2015)

I would love to come and celebrate with everyone ^^


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 2, 2015)

I must live under a rock. What is Setsubun?

Anyway, I'm down for a party! Please count me in.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 2, 2015)

@Tap Dancer: For you --> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bean_Throwing_Festival


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 2, 2015)

OLoveLy said:


> @Tap Dancer: For you --> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bean_Throwing_Festival



Sounds like fun! Thank you.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 2, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Sounds like fun! Thank you.



We're welcome!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 2, 2015)

I wanna get the throwing beans or whatever. Can I come?


----------



## vbunny (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd like to join in if at all possible!~


----------



## Improv (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd like to come, if I can!
I'm in EST, but I'm leaving school early tomorrow so I should be available at 2 CST.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd love to participate in this Japanese event!


----------



## Hayley4394 (Feb 2, 2015)

Are you still letting people come over for the event?


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, everyone who said they want to come is registered, but 18 haven't been confirmed, so you'll need to add my FC in the sidebar if you want to come. 

Also, from what I can tell, I've been lucky so far to get 2 sets of throwing beans and 2 good luck rolls (hoping that's the case again tomorrow), so that means only the first 3 to come will have the opportunity to get them, unless someone knows how to dupe and can dupe multiples of them for people. I had a friend who used to dupe items, but she no longer plays this game, so it's limited to whatever I get in the store. I'm giving those 3 out because I have a bag of beans already I bought on ACC in 2013 in my NA town before I even knew what they were or even for 

Lastly, since only 3 can visit at a time (4th being the host), that means the town may be full when trying to visit, so be patient. I have all the shops on Main Street, so everyone is welcome to shop too.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, we`re added now


----------



## Greninja (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I come?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 2, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Okay, everyone who said they want to come is registered, but 18 haven't been confirmed, so you'll need to add my FC in the sidebar if you want to come.
> 
> Also, from what I can tell, I've been lucky so far to get 2 sets of throwing beans and 2 good luck rolls (hoping that's the case again tomorrow), so that means only the first 3 to come will have the opportunity to get them, unless someone knows how to dupe and can dupe multiples of them for people. I had a friend who used to dupe items, but she no longer plays this game, so it's limited to whatever I get in the store. I'm giving those 3 out because I have a bag of beans already I bought on ACC in 2013 in my NA town before I even knew what they were or even for
> 
> Lastly, since only 3 can visit at a time (4th being the host), that means the town may be full when trying to visit, so be patient. I have all the shops on Main Street, so everyone is welcome to shop too.



I've registered.


----------



## princessmorgan (Feb 2, 2015)

May I come as well?


----------



## SPF (Feb 2, 2015)

Woah! I'm really interested in visiting the town! My FC is 1805-3271-4076.

Thanks! : D


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 2, 2015)

Alright, I'm ready to visit whenever you're open! I've already got a Good-Luck Roll and some Beans, so I'll let other players pick those up. Also, duping isn't allowed on this forum.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 2, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Okay, everyone who said they want to come is registered, but 18 haven't been confirmed, so you'll need to add my FC in the sidebar if you want to come.



I'll probably never be able to get in with this many people coming, so I changed my mind. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Improv (Feb 2, 2015)

I've just added you!


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 2, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Okay, everyone who said they want to come is registered, but 18 haven't been confirmed, so you'll need to add my FC in the sidebar if you want to come.
> 
> Also, from what I can tell, I've been lucky so far to get 2 sets of throwing beans and 2 good luck rolls (hoping that's the case again tomorrow), so that means only the first 3 to come will have the opportunity to get them, unless someone knows how to dupe and can dupe multiples of them for people. I had a friend who used to dupe items, but she no longer plays this game, so it's limited to whatever I get in the store. I'm giving those 3 out because I have a bag of beans already I bought on ACC in 2013 in my NA town before I even knew what they were or even for
> 
> Lastly, since only 3 can visit at a time (4th being the host), that means the town may be full when trying to visit, so be patient. I have all the shops on Main Street, so everyone is welcome to shop too.



Add! ^^


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Feb 2, 2015)

Just thought I'd leave my FC here. I'd love to come! ^^


----------



## annikki (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope I'm not late?
I will be ready to go at 2 pm.
The FC is 3969 - 6637 - 0081.


----------



## crestedbooka (Feb 2, 2015)

ahh I'd love to attend!
my fc is 1091-9957-5337
I hope I can get the throwing beans ;v;


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 3, 2015)

What time will you be opening? :3 I really want to get a sushi roll and/ or throwing beans xD


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 3, 2015)

I would love to come!


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 3, 2015)

what time are you opening? it's 4:15pm where i am


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 3, 2015)

Please add me. I would love to come.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I come please? c:


----------



## kwark (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I still come?


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 3, 2015)

Has the party started yet?  ^_^


----------



## That one Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice of you all to stay so long :/ Now I it's too late for me.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it still going?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm waiting to come in... don't have long


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 3, 2015)

The town is full at the moment. I think I'll check back later in the day.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah I know but it's quite late where I am


----------



## That one Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2015)

for me as well. I searched at the around 2:05 and then it wasnt open. and when I searched the next minute it was full. great luck, right


----------



## Improv (Feb 3, 2015)

i've just left ! 
a space is open.

--
thank you so much for letting me come over! it was fun.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for having me over.  I enjoyed scaring Pate.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 3, 2015)

How can it be still full?!


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 3, 2015)

So how many people have been already?  I still haven't gotten in.


----------



## annikki (Feb 3, 2015)

They didn't add my friend code... Is this the same with you?


----------



## That one Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't want to give up :/


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 3, 2015)

annikki said:


> They didn't add my friend code... Is this the same with you?



I've been added, the town has just been full for the last hour ^_^;;


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 3, 2015)

I pressed to enter and someone got in before me!


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't gotten in yet. I'll probably wait until later in the day to try again, since there's a lot of people trying to visit at the moment.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh no! It already started!? I only want to come for the Good Luck Roll and Beans.

Oh well, but are there other things that will happen here?


----------



## folklore (Feb 3, 2015)

That was cute thanks!

Also... Who was it asking to add me? My mayors name is Pudding.


----------



## kwark (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it over?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2015)

kwark said:


> Is it over?


I don't think so, i'm trying to visit.


----------



## kwark (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there still room of one more?


----------



## unintentional (Feb 3, 2015)

May I come over?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2015)

That was a good event!


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 3, 2015)

There's plenty of room now. I just left and I was the only guest at the moment.

Thanks again for hosting this, pika622221!


----------



## Greninja (Feb 3, 2015)

He never added me..


----------

